# Hedgie home back drop (pics)



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

So I ventured out of my comfort zone in search of reasonably priced fleece this week. I ventured to the fabric district of my city. HAHAH> I found this fantastic quilting shop where the owner gave me the most incredible panel of fabric. Her store was jammed packed with so many fun printed cotton fabrics I was dizzy. I inquired with her if she had anything with hedgehogs on it and she went to the back room, she came out with this panel that made me do a happy dance. She gave it to me for free with the other fabric I splurged on.

So cutting the panel in half, it made the perfect interior backdrop for my hedgie gal's ferret nation home.

Chloe's upper level....









And Annie's lower level... (well her running corner part ) 









I paired the panel with neutral broadcloth, put eyehole button holes along the edge and ziptied it to the top rungs of the ferret nation. So it's kind of like a backdrop curtain, blocks out some of the bars, which I think is much nicer on the eyes. Chole huffed and supervised during the install in her room... Annie of course could care less and slept through the renovations.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG, that is SO CUTE!!!!!! What a find, and for free. Can't beat that price. :lol: I have asked at our quilting stores and they look at me like I'm insane.


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

ahhh so much love!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

HAHAH< Nancy... she did raise an eyebrow at me for a second, then bolted to the back room. HAHAH. I felt funny that she ran away so I looked about the store. I actually found some flannel with squirrels and hedgies on it, and then she appeared with the panel she was shouting I KNEW I HAD SOMETHING! hahah. I was so happy to have found her store, she also has quite the stash of fleece too and didn't want an arm and a leg like fabricland does right now.  

I love how everytime I'm in a fabric store now I am asked what I am making, at least now it's only 50% of the time people want an explanation of what a hedgehog cage liner is.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It's off season for fleece at Fabricland so, no, not likely to find it for a good price. The time to buy fleece is between Sept and Feb as it is almost constantly on sale. The best selection is always Christmas as they tend to quit getting much in afterward. I learned years ago to stock up. I would buy bolts at a time of the most popular colours. Of course buying 4 or 5 unopened bolts of fleece and their customers would look at me strange and have to know what I was making. I used to patiently explain because most people had no clue what a hedgehog was much less what bedding they'd use. :lol: Finally I just started to say pet bedding. Of course that always led to what type of animals. :roll:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

It is just precious!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh I am so jealous! That is so cute, I want it!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oooohhhhh......google images, fabric, hedgehogs.....HERE I COME!! I love that and I'm so glad the person waiting on you was so enthusiastic to find it!  And, free! It's definitely a place to give all your business to.


----------

